# oven stuck in broil



## gcan (Dec 23, 2011)

I now realize there is also a Zodiac conrol board whihc has the relay's and such......that must be the issue so I'm ordering one MOnday


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely broil relay contacts are welded together


----------

